# 1 Guy, a Girl and 3 cats.



## TigerElektraFenris (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, my name is Jennifer and my fiance and I have 3 cats; Fattipus Rex (4); a gray and black striped tabby cat, Tiger (3); an orange and tan striped tabby cat, and Elektra; a black and white calico. (1). Tiger and Elektra I've had since they were born, they are brother and sister. Fatty, my fiance adopted from a foster home when he was a year old, that was before we met. :catmilkWe also have a 5 month old Husky pup named Fenris, who we purchased in August. Love him to death. I'm new here and I live in Michigan with all the snow. Not sure what else to say, so see you later for now.


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi there.

Sounds like you've got quite a handful there.


----------



## TigerElektraFenris (Oct 28, 2012)

rcatYeah, we've got ourselves a household of fluff balls. We have recently been having some trouble with the oldest one; Fattipus Rex, he has not been eating for awhile now and we are trying to syringe feed him because he only weighs 5 lbs and he is 4 years old. Every vet that we have taken him to, they only suggest tube feeding, which is to expensive for our budget. We are trying to get food and water into him the best we can. Right now we are syringe feeding him baby food and the AD cat food that was prescribed to us.


----------



## MortyMathers108 (May 16, 2012)

my my thats one big family, you seem to have good life


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Never seen the name fattipus rex but its hilarious and I love it haha


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds as if you are doing well. What have you tried with feeding Fatipus? Have you tried home cooked or raw?


----------



## Shakunato (Oct 30, 2012)

Fattipus Rex is an excellent name. I smiled :thumb


----------



## smittenwithkittens (Oct 14, 2012)

nice to meet you!


----------



## TigerElektraFenris (Oct 28, 2012)

Arianwen said:


> Sounds as if you are doing well. What have you tried with feeding Fatipus? Have you tried home cooked or raw?


We're feeding him canned cat food and chicken and gravy baby food, and whatever else he is willing to eat. :catsm


----------



## TigerElektraFenris (Oct 28, 2012)

Zilla said:


> Never seen the name fattipus rex but its hilarious and I love it haha


My fiance says "He is named after the epic fable of Oedipus Rex because he is an incest baby"

...So is Elektra, so we decided it would be fun to give her the female variant of epic incest fables.


Also, kitty.
:kittyball


----------

